# What's your dream lens



## SJTstudios (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys, what's your dream lens?
Feel free to say 14-24, or 24-70 is 2.8, but I want to hear some specialized ones, like fantasy lenses. Please don't post a whole lot, or re-post rumors, this is just for fun, and don't be ridiculous, canon could get some nice ideas. Ex. 1mm-5200mm f1.2 is usm STM p an cake...lol 

Mine, canon ef 50mm 0.95 l usm, full metal construction, and 24-70 ii, 200mm f2, and 135 f2 like glass!!!

Sitting on a Leica m design canon ff mirror less camera.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 4, 2012)

I own my dream lens, and until they make a mark III it's always going to be the Canon 85mm 1.2L mark II


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 4, 2012)

200f2L IS is my dream real life it exists lens

if i could invent one

it would be a 35-85 f2L IS zoom that is razer sharp wide open with Hybrid IS and near macro ability at 85
Wedding lens perfection!


----------



## Biggles (Dec 4, 2012)

For crop cameras:

1. EF-S 15-60mm L f2.8 IS (walk-around & general purpose)

2. EF/EF-S 85mm L f1.4 Hybrid-IS Macro (for macro & portrait & indoor events)


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 4, 2012)

Zoomatar 250mm f/1.3 would be nice (although for that price, I want the Hasselblad and a tripod thrown in too).


----------



## Jesse (Dec 4, 2012)

100 f/0.5 IS Macro TS-E


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 4, 2012)

Jesse said:


> 100 f/0.5 IS Macro TS-E



Canon should make this lol


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> 200f2L IS is my dream real life it exists lens
> 
> if i could invent one
> 
> ...



Great idea!


----------



## madspihl (Dec 4, 2012)

Well - my real-life dream lens is the 200-400 f/4 1.4 ext.

And if it were physically possible to produce a 14-35 f/1.4 (is it? - is it just not produced because it would kill the primes?) which was optically at least as good as the best prime in that range, prime-sharp and fast to autofocus I'd be pretty happy not to worry about the four primes in that range.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 4, 2012)

135mm F/1.8L IS USM


----------



## Jay Khaos (Dec 4, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> I own my dream lens, and until they make a mark III it's always going to be the Canon 85mm 1.2L mark II



+1

and a titanium 50mm f0.95 nocticanon IS USM pancake lens would be nice


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 4, 2012)

madspihl said:


> if it were physically possible to produce a 14-35 f/1.4 (is it? - is it just not produced because it would kill the primes?) which was optically at least as good as the best prime in that range, prime-sharp and fast to autofocus I'd be pretty happy not to worry about the four primes in that range.



I would think that it's difficult enough to make a 14mm f/1.4, a 14-35 f/1.4 sounds impossible. I think the wider you go the harder it is to make it super fast.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm. How about a 35mm f/1.2 L IS that's excellent wide open? (Bonus points for making it a pancake.)

That and a 24-120 f/2.8 IS. I don't care how much it weighs.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 4, 2012)

Jesse said:


> 100 f/0.5 IS Macro TS-E


----------



## tome223 (Dec 4, 2012)

How about a CANON 120-300 f2.8 is? I know Sigma makes one but if price was no object and Canon made one that would be #1 on my list. 

Also would like to echo the 200 f2 or 300 f2.8 is ii l if price is not an issue ...


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 4, 2012)

300 F2.0L


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 4, 2012)

EF 200 f/2


----------



## Zv (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd like a 16-135 f/2L with hybrid IS and a some kind of laser assisted USM that can AF in a black hole if needed.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 4, 2012)

EF 50-250mm f/2L I would be willing to spend about $4500 for it.

All I would need is a couple of TC's and a UWA and I am all set.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 4, 2012)

A 50mm lens at f/1.4 or f/1.2 which is sharp at wider than f/2. Can be metal or plastic. Weather sealed or not. Image stabilized would be nice, but not necessary. EF mount.

_And here comes the dreaming part:_ 
No more than $500.00 (the price of the Sigma 50, which is not especially cheap).


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 4, 2012)

600 f2...


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 4, 2012)

10-500mm f/1.2 IS II in the 24-70 size around $100
..at least this _was_ my dream lens, then I woke up...
;D ;D


----------



## Zv (Dec 4, 2012)

Seems like f/2 is the new f/2.8, how long before we see an f/2 zoom? Has it ever been done? Is it feasible?


----------



## sdcoffey (Dec 4, 2012)

8-600 f/1.0L


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 4, 2012)

Zv said:


> Seems like f/2 is the new f/2.8, how long before we see an f/2 zoom? Has it ever been done? Is it feasible?


Oly.. but that's 4/3rds so....
http://www.adorama.com/IOM35100.html?gclid=CNDRh5CggbQCFQSf4AodJ3kAyA
..still, Zuikos were/are pretty awesome quality..


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this probably seems crazy but I wouldn't mind seeing some zoom ranges between the 24-70 and 70-200mm. Maybe a good 50-135mm f2.8L or f2.0

I'd also like to see some wider aperture zooms. I'd trade zoom range for light any day. Maybe a 24-55mm f2.0L or even 24-55mm f2.0-2.8L.


----------



## michi (Dec 4, 2012)

22-90mm f2.4 IS


----------



## Ricku (Dec 4, 2012)

14-24L - Razor sharp across the frame.

or..

16-35L III - Razor sharp across the frame.

or..

17-40L II - Razor sharp across the frame.

Point is: I just want a razor sharp wide angle zoom from canon, specifically designed for landscape photographers. Is that too much to ask for? ;D


----------



## candyman (Dec 4, 2012)

Zv said:


> I'd like a 16-135 f/2L with hybrid IS and a some kind of laser assisted USM that can AF in a black hole if needed.




this


----------



## Zv (Dec 4, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like f/2 is the new f/2.8, how long before we see an f/2 zoom? Has it ever been done? Is it feasible?
> ...



So the depth of field would be more like f4 on full frame? I Wonder if Canon would make an f2 EF-S zoom? Maybe the rumoured 17-55 replacement?


----------



## SPL (Dec 4, 2012)

I don’t take a lot of portraits, but I can’t get the 85mm f1.2 II out of my head,…it is just a very cool lens!!
At present, I would say that lens and the 24mm f1.4L II is on my wish list


----------



## rpt (Dec 4, 2012)

candyman said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a 16-135 f/2L with hybrid IS and a some kind of laser assisted USM that can AF in a black hole if needed.
> ...


Yes! Although I'd rather like it to be a "laser assisted USM that can AF _*in*_ a black hole if needed"...


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 4, 2012)

I got my dream lens recently and the first weather related thing to shoot with it was a truly crazy moon-lit foggy sunrise op the other morning. The Zeiss 21 F2.8. The lens is truly nuts.




90% big bright moon up and behind to the west at about 75 degrees. Could not ask for a more dreamy scene for this dreamy lens to handle lol. I now completely get what this micro-contrast talk is all about. The full size resolution and micro-contrast is really something to behold. The Samyang 14 on this same night actually really held its own as well. Same scene and time from it.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2012)

A 50 L that looks exactly like the present, same weight, size, build etc. But sharpness and overall IQ the same as the 300 f2,8 and the same AF speed/accuracy. And the hybrid IS.


----------



## Radiating (Dec 4, 2012)

Having actually researched lens design here are some realistic dream lenses that would be top notch quality wise, supertelephoto level quality:


*EF f/2.0 Zooms*

*19-35mm f/2.0L*

This lens would be an ultra fast ultra wide angle lens, while it couldn't go to the widest super wide levels, it would serve most people's wide angle needs while providing excellent aperture and excellent quality. Note the lack of IS which would be too difficult to design in.

95mm filter thread.

*35-70mm f/2.0L IS*

This lens would be a normal zoom, without the added wide angle we're accustomed to. The most difficult part of designing a normal zoom is the wide angle, so by getting rid of that you can essentially create substantially more extreme lens designs.

85mm filter thread.

*70-150mm f/2.0L IS 1.4x*

This lens would be a larger and faster version of the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, leveraging the built in 1.4x telecovnerter system to make up for the added reach.

82mm filter thread.


*EF f/2.8 Zooms*

*35-105mm f/2.8L IS*

Again by eliminating the wide angle we can get more extreme lens designs, as I mentioned this would be supertelephoto quality. This would be an excellent portrait lens.

85mm filter thread.


*EF Primes*

*35mm f/1.6L IS*

Make it much sharper than the 35mm f/1.4, lose a third of a stop, add IS. This lens would be large. 

77mm filter thread.

*45mm & 60mm f/1.4L * 

The design of a 50mm fast prime is very challenging, and nobody has ever made a 50mm that has supertelephoto level resolution wide open, or even come close. You must move up or down the focal range to get better results, so these would be the answer.

72mm filter thread.

*135mm f/1.8L IS*

This is an existing Zeiss design, slap IS on it and tweak it to reduce purple fringing and it would be a mini 200mm f/2.0 IS L, make it a miniature supertelephoto in appearance with full supertelephoto quality.

77mm filter thread.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys, if cano could make all of these and sell the for a penny a peace, I'd be hooked.


----------



## Danielle (Dec 5, 2012)

Since I can dream here...

A 35mm f0.95 zeiss (preferably). Completely ca free if course and damn sharp at all apertures.

Doubt that will happen. For canon that is, not m mount.


----------



## infared (Dec 5, 2012)

Of existing real-world glass I would love to own the Ziess 15mm f/2.8 ZE (but would like it to include AF)..
SOo I guess that would cost about $4000!?!?
.....of Fantasy Glass...I would dream to have a 15-35mm f/2.0, with AF and no distortion or vignetting that is as optically perfect as the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 (which I do own) across the entire zoom range. It should have 12 aperture blades, and I want ED, FD and lots of coatings, Nano Surfaces and anything else you can ad to make it sound important... And... let's make the body out of carbon fiber with titanium filter&camera mounts. Also, it should be no larger than the current 16-35mm II and be priced under $2000.Certainly, Santa's elves (German Division), can come up with one of those before Christmas! Most definitely.
Fun topic!


----------



## Policar (Dec 5, 2012)

16mm f1.4 for APS-C only.

For video. Samyang?

35mm TSE would be nice. 24mm is too wide for many landscapes.

200m f2 IS of course already exists.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 5, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't mind a 70-200 f/2L IS lens.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Dec 5, 2012)

My realistic dream lens was the 24-70 II but now I own that.. But I suppose adding IS to the 24-70 f/2.8 and 85 f/1.2L would be nice.
And an EF 14-24 f/2.8L would definitely be on the top of my wishlist if/when it is created. 
Perhaps even an EF 50 f/0.95L USM (I wouldn't mind it being manual focus because it could be faster in some instances).
I better stop there before I get way too far out of hand and less realistic.


----------



## Zv (Dec 5, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind a 70-200 f/2L IS lens.



Yeah but that would make the 135 and 200 f2 kinda redundant!


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> Ex. 1mm-5200mm f1.2 is usm STM p an cake...lol


You forgot to add: L, Macro, TS-E ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2012)

I used to laugh when I was reading about a 135mm f/1.8L IS as my 135mm f/2.0 L is superb!

But lately I am wishing for a 135mm f/2.0L IS... :


----------



## Julie G. (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got my dream lens: the 85L, but right now I really want a 70-200 F2.8L IS II


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2012)

1. 24-70 f2.8 II
2. 70-200 f2.8 IS II

3. 50L II - no focus shift
4. 100-400L II - no pull & push

Half of my dream has been fullfilled. Waiting for Canon to fill the other half.....


----------



## stolpe (Dec 5, 2012)

I own one of my dream lenses, a EF 70-200 f2.8L IS USM II,
but I would also want a EF 24-70 f2.8L USM II.

And if I got to wish for more lenses my other dream lenses are:
EF 200-400 f4L IS USM Extender 1,4x
EF 200-400 no pull & push
EF 14-24 f2.8L USM
EF 50 f1.2L USM
EF 85 f1.2 USM III


----------



## Superka (Dec 5, 2012)

24/1.4 and Sigma 30/1.4 for my Canon 60D


----------



## bykes (Dec 5, 2012)

24-70II. I think that would pair well with my 5dIII ;D


----------



## kubelik (Dec 5, 2012)

not-in-existence:
500 f/5.6 - for birding
300 f/4 IS update - sports, larger animals
28 f/1.8 update - without the coma that makes the 24 f/1.4 II not so great for wide-field astrophotography


----------



## PhotographiesND (Dec 5, 2012)

Canon EF 24-70 F/2.8 L USM II (my precious)
Canon EF 50 F/1.2 L USM 
Canon EF 85 F/1.2 L USM II
Canon EF 100 macro 2.8 L IS USM
Canon EF 100-400 F/4 L IS USM II (version II with F/4 /dream)


----------



## Artifex (Dec 5, 2012)

50mm f/1.0, with EF mount, for less than 1500$. One can always dream!


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm buying one of my dream lenses next week, EF 135 f/2.


----------



## criza (Dec 5, 2012)

A 8-135mm lens with aperture 4 at 8mm, 2.8 at 15mm, and 1.4 at 24mm and 35mm, 1.2 at 50mm, still 1.2 at 85mm, and 2 at 100mm and 135mm . IS not needed, please not too big and heavy, and a variable lens hood would be nice . Don't forget the integrated ND 0.3-3.0 filter, and the integrated circular polarizer. Last but not least the lens should be compatible with TCs! Price: 7654$.


----------



## codewizpt (Dec 5, 2012)

85mm f1.2 and it can be the version I!


----------



## messus (Dec 5, 2012)

EF 14-24 2.8 L USM
EF 24 1.4 III L USM (without the horrible corner performance and coma and CA like v2)


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2012)

messus said:


> EF 24 1.4 III L USM (without the horrible corner performance and coma and CA like v2)


Rumor has it that only EF24mm 1.4L IV will exhibit these capabilities... :


----------



## mihazero (Dec 5, 2012)

200 f/2.0L IS
300 f/2.8L IS II
400 f/2.8L IS II

I dream in colour (Art of noise - dreaming in colour)


----------



## Imagination_landB (Dec 5, 2012)

TS-E 24 2.8
12-24 2.8(yes 12 like sigma but 2.8 )
24-70 2.0
500 5.6
35 1.0


----------



## BruinBear (Dec 5, 2012)

Canon 50mm F/1.0
The "Dream Lens" Canon 50mm F/.95 converted to EF mount


----------



## K-amps (Dec 7, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> 10-500mm f/1.2 IS II in the 24-70 size around $100
> ..at least this _was_ my dream lens, then I woke up...
> ;D ;D



I'll buy 2 thanks ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 7, 2012)

Zv said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wouldn't mind a 70-200 f/2L IS lens.
> ...



True, but that's not my problem


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



No, but carrying one around on your shoulder, with a 200-400/4 on the other shoulder, might cause you some medical problems...


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


I don't know, they might balance each other quite nicely .


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



I wonder exactly how much glass that would take to construct such a lens?


----------



## gasherbrum (Dec 7, 2012)

My dream lenses are the old 20-35/2.8 and 80-200/2.8 but with usm and is. Of course the same build quality with metal as the original lenses. By the way, I am looking for a 80-200 lens in mint condition.


----------



## kev8d (Dec 7, 2012)

My dream lens would be a: 24-105 f/2.8 IS. I'm sure it'd be huge and expensive, but I'd happily sell most of my lenses and then just carry this one around all day if Canon made one. This plus a teleconverter would be extremely useful.


----------



## dirtcastle (Dec 7, 2012)

TS-E 17mm f/4 L 
*OR*
Canon MP-E 65mm 1-5x

The reason I put them on my "dream" list isn't the price. I could afford them, but I doubt I'll ever be able to justify the price for such specialty lenses. Pretty much all super-high-quality non-AF lenses are on my dream list.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Dec 8, 2012)

At first it was the 50L, then got it  Now, it's the Canon 200mm f/2, but I'm a million miles away from it :


----------



## tron (Dec 9, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> TS-E 17mm f/4 L
> *OR*
> Canon MP-E 65mm 1-5x
> 
> The reason I put them on my "dream" list isn't the price. I could afford them, but I doubt I'll ever be able to justify the price for such specialty lenses. Pretty much all super-high-quality non-AF lenses are on my dream list.


TS-E 17mm f/4 L can be a very nice landscape lens. It is not necessary to be used for architecture only.


----------



## rpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


Exactly what I tell my wife when I carry two bags of shopping stuff. If she takes one, it is unbalanced...


If only they were lenses...


----------



## roadrunner (Dec 10, 2012)

24-105 F2.8L IS, with the sharpness of the current 24-70 F2.8L Mark II. I don't think that's TOO much of a stretch. I miss that extra 35mm on the long end.


----------



## Kamakalele (Dec 10, 2012)

My dream lenses....
EF 85 f0.95 L IS, EF 135 f1.2L IS weather sealed, EF 400 f2.


----------



## alexturton (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd love a really wide aperture standard zoom IS. something like a 14-85 f1.4


----------



## pedro (Dec 10, 2012)

A still utopical dreams lens for me would be a Canon 12 or 14-24mm 2.8 or 2.8-4.0
As having marvelled about the likeliness of such a piece of glass, before I do not add too many words 8)
Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Michael_pfh (Dec 10, 2012)

EF 200 F2.0L IS USM II


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 10, 2012)

EF 200 2.0L USM IS (in black)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> EF 200 2.0L USM IS (*in black*)



Blasphemy!


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 10, 2012)

Why not a *15mm F4* (to reduce weight and price) non-L (to reduce price) *prime rectilinear lens* that can take *filters*? IQ should at least be better than the current 20mm F2.8 (close to 17-40 IQ stopped down to F8). If they price it just a little bit more expensive than the samyang 14mm, I'd take it in an instant. It doesn't matter if it's MF or AF.  The brand doesn't matter as long as those other important features are available.


----------



## vlim (Dec 10, 2012)

i would love a Canon 500mm f/5.6 L IS II for birding 8)


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > EF 200 2.0L USM IS (*in black*)
> ...



You have to admit, the primepipe is certainly due for an upgrade. and I would also like to see internal focusing.


----------



## tron (Dec 10, 2012)

vlim said:


> i would love a Canon 500mm f/5.6 L IS II for birding 8)


That would be ideal but not likely as it would compete with the f/4 version 

Note: As this hypothetical lens does not replace a similar one it will be version I not II.


----------

